

Ask YC: Open Source Alternatives for Google Apps? - pierrefar

I'm interested in open source projects for online office/productivity apps like Google Apps etc. Anything goes.<p>I just haven't seen anything in this area and I want to be proven wrong!<p>Cheers.
======
gexla
You could look at Joyent Connector. It is built in Ruby and it has been open
sourced. It does not have all the things that Google Apps has though.

